# One litter is all I ask



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been trying for months to find a siamese male to breed to my little girl. All my ads get removed by people who are against breeding, but I only want one litter from her because she is my baby and she is unique (a manx siamese). I have looked all over my area and not found actual breeders. 
How else could I find a stud for her?


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Were you posting ads on CraigsList? If so, that's why. I'd flag it too. Most posts on CraigsList are from BYBs. 

Have you tried Hoobly.com or BackPage.com? 

Maybe others will have better recommendations.

I personally wouldn't breed her, but that's just me. I think there's enough dying in shelters as it is.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A Manx Siamese? I didn't think people were designing cats. Is the breed recognized by a reputable organization? I would not breed a mixed breed cat.  I'm sorry, but I don't think it's ethical.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I was wondering if that was a mixed breed....

Seeing as how the cat isn't purebred, definitely don't breed her. There's plenty of them out in shelters as it is. 

My question is, why do you want to breed her? Just because she's a neat cat and you want more like her? (Which most likely won't happen). I vote, get her spayed.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Your cat isn't that unique. I've seen rescue kitties that looked just like her. Do your cat a favor and spay her. She's a mixed breed without papers.


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

Mommies don't encourage their babies to get pregnant.

Unless, of course, I am doing something very wrong in the parenting department...


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

Another issue to think about is that reputable breeders of healthy, sane cats will NOT want their studs to be used to deliberately create mixed-breed kittens, so if you do find a stud, it's unlikely to be owned/bred by someone who cares about health and temperament.

If you want to have the burden of making sure all the kittens, who could need to be bottle-fed from birth due to an emergency C-section or, God forbid, your kitty dying in labor, have forever homes *AND* have health and temperament issues due to poor genetics, then this sounds like a great plan. (My eyes are rolling so hard right now...)

Are you prepared to lose your baby? Are you prepared to pay for an emergency C-section? Are you prepared to literally keep each kitten for their entire lives? Are you prepared for a kitten buyer to return one of these kittens as an adult due to health or temperament issues? 

These aren't mean questions, but things all breeders who care the least bit about their breeding cats and the kittens they produce are willing to do, no questions asked.


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sorry, your all right, it is selfish, but I wanted to keep the kittens. I've never seen another manx siamese before.


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

Since you don't know for 100% certain what kind of cats your kitty's parents were, it's much more likely than anything that your cat is a pointed domestic shorthair who has a genetic mutation of the spine that has resulted in a shorter tail. Her kittens, regardless of who she is bred to, may have no tails, long tails, or serious, serious spinal abnormalities. Even purebred Manx cats can have this problem, where the mutation that causes a short or stubby tail opens up the spine (similar to spina bifida in humans) and can actually impact the bowels and organs.

Manx breeders do a LOT of work to make sure their kittens aren't born with abnormalities, so I think it would be highly irresponsible and dangerous for the kittens for you to breed a cat with a Manx-like tail without knowing her parentage.

Perhaps someone more familar with Manx can weigh in, but I think your specific cat should not be bred.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your cat is not unique. I have seen Manx/Siamese cross before. The results would be all tailed cats most likely. You would not be creating anything new other than more mongrel kittens. This has _already_ been done. There is a CFA "recognized breed" called the _American Bobtail_.... and they do come in the pointed color pattern.

Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: American Bobtail


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

SOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Even if you find homes for all kittens there is no guarantee they will stay there, many people give their cats up after weeks, months or years. Usually to shelters who are full enough. Even if they keep them they may not spay/neuter them and keep the cycle going.


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

She is cute, but she's not particularly unique. Do you know for certain that her parents were a pedigreed Siamese and a pedigreed Manx? Your kitty is seriously adorable, but her markings aren't unique to Siamese by any means. Having a stubby tail is a trait any DSH or DLH can have- I fostered this little guy, and his tail was kinked twice and about an inch long, and he's clearly a little moggie boy:










If you love her, and want her to live a long, healthy life, you'll get her spayed. She is currently at risk of uterine infection, mammary cancer, and ovarian cysts, which do not tend to lead to happy, healthy kitties.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, your precious little girl will be safer, healthier, and happier once she is spayed.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Of course your kitty is unique, they all are! That doesn't mean they all should have babies. Breeding is no simple matter if you wanna do it as responsible and safe as possible.

If you have short tailed cat you don't really know what gene (if it's even genetic) it is that's causing it. There are many different genes that cause cats to have short/no tails.

If it actuarally is the Manx gene that is involved that itself is a problem. The gene that gives Manx cats short or no tails affect the lower spine. If you double the trait in an individual there will be no kitten. Carrying to copies of the Manx gene cause such severe damage on the spine that the foetus die inside the womb. It's not as severe when the cat carries it in only one copy, usually all that happens is that the cat has a short tail, or no tail. However, there's an increased risk for kittens carrying the Manx gene being born with spinal bifida. Even without any visible problems the risk for rectal incontinence is higher in Manxes than in other cats.

I don't only oppose to breeing Manx crosses, I oppose to all Manx breeding due to these facts.

Also think about the fact that a pregnancy isn't always simple and doesn't always end up well. Last time I had a litter born I had to physically pull the kittens out! One kitten died because it took to long to get it out. I've had a kitten born with a cleft palate, it was PTS at the vets just hours after being born. I've had kittens developing URIs, dying from it or surviving because of weeks of antibiotic treatment and hand feeding...

Most of the time everything works out really great, but when it doesn't it really makes you wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

You won't get another cat like yours if you breed her. This is what I was talking about with educating and training breeders before they're allowed to start breeding.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

KakashiYay said:


> She is cute, but she's not particularly unique. Do you know for certain that her parents were a pedigreed Siamese and a pedigreed Manx? Your kitty is seriously adorable, but her markings aren't unique to Siamese by any means. Having a stubby tail is a trait any DSH or DLH can have-
> If you love her, and want her to live a long, healthy life, you'll get her spayed. She is currently at risk of uterine infection, mammary cancer, and ovarian cysts, which do not tend to lead to happy, healthy kitties.


Just to clarify, the photo is one taken from the Cat Fanciers Assoc. website of an "American Shorthair", this is not the OP's cat.


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Just to clarify, the photo is one taken from the Cat Fanciers Assoc. website of an "American Shorthair", this is not the OP's cat.


lol, good to know, thanks. Also good to know that it's neither a Siamese nor a Manx!


----------



## Binkalette (Nov 25, 2009)

crazycatlady88 said:


> SOOO CUTE!!!


I work at humane society in Minnesota and we ALWAYS have at least one cat that looks exactly like that. 
Spay your cat. Other wise you will be contributing to the ENORMOUS number of un-wanted cats. 

THIS YEAR from Jan 1 2010 to Sept 30 2010: We took in 626 cats. 15 of those were claimed by their owners. 126 were adopted... the remaining 485 were euthanized.


Our humane society is a very small, rural HS..


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, I agree with everyone. That cat is not a rarity at all. We're always getting kittens and cats that look like that. crazycatlady, I assume you really like kittens. How about heading to your closest animal shelter and rescuing a kitten or two that needs a home instead of bringing another litter into the world? You'll find that there's so many cute and cuddly kittens at the shelter that need homes! Spay your cat. You don't want to make her go through a pregnancy when you all you have to do is adopt. It's less stressful, easier and quicker!


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Were you posting ads on CraigsList? If so, that's why. I'd flag it too. Most posts on CraigsList are from BYBs.


ALSO, as far as I know, it is against their TOS.

All posters here have very valid points. nekitty


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

You would probably end up with tailed cats anyway. there are plenty of mixed Manx cats with tails. My own tabby (tailed) has a very Manx mother.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

crazycatlady88 said:


> I have been trying for months to find a siamese male to breed to my little girl. All my ads get removed by people who are against breeding, but I only want one litter from her because she is my baby and she is unique (a manx siamese). I have looked all over my area and not found actual breeders.
> How else could I find a stud for her?


"Just one litter" is something that belongs to the past. 
There are too many cats now.
Enjoy your cat for her uniqueness and let it go.


----------

